# Family Holidays Near Roscoff, France



## taytoman (18 Jan 2013)

Myself and my wife have 4 kids, aged from 2 to 8 years. We are thinking of taking the ferry from Cork / Rosslare to Roscoff, and then holidaying in the Brittany area. We would plan for late June / early July. We would like good quality mobile home/ chalet accommodation in a holiday village with lots  of facilities. Family won't do camping though. We would like to go for about 10 days, although I don;t know if you have to either do 1 week or 2 weeks. Has anyone any suggestions for suitable holiday villages, and what companies do same? (eg keycamp etc). I have heard that Benodet and Carnac are good / within easy striking distance of Roscoff, but don't know anything about them. Any suggestions re companies / particular holiday villages or camps to look at? Thank you in advance


----------



## huskerdu (18 Jan 2013)

We have done this a few times and I really recommend Brittany.

THe scenery and landscape is lovely, and the food and holiday facilities are great. 
In late June, going a bit further south is a good idea.The weather in Northern Brittany is mild with a risk fo rain at that time of year- like Ireland only warmer, but not hot. 

Southern Brittany is similar but a bit warmer and drier.

We stayed in St Pointe de Gilles Holiday park in Benodet, and it was excellent.
There is no need to book with Keycamp or Eurocamp,you can book directly with the site.  Benodet is about 150km from Roscoff. 

http://www.escale-stgilles.fr/

Keycamp and Eurocamp are more expensive Unless you really want the kids camps, I wouldn't bother with them. 


Benodet is a nice town and there is lots to do nearby. 

Brittany Ferries go from Cork to Roscoff but the ferry only goes each Saturday, so you would have to go for 1 or 2 weeks. Irish Ferries from Rosslare have ferries on different days and are a bit cheaper. 

Some campsites insist that you can  only check in or out on Wednesdays or Saturdays/Sundays but this may not be an issue in June or early July. Hig season in France starts on Bastille day (July 16th)


----------



## Ollie11 (18 Jan 2013)

We stayed in Carnac last year with 3 kids and they loved it. We were there for Bastille Day which is my son's birthday 14 July. We stayed in La Grand Metairie and it was a great campsite. We booked it thru Keycamp which was cheaper than booking with the site as we booked early. The site pitches were a bit bigger though. Carnac is a lovely town, great beach and some nice family restaurants. The standing stones are interesting and lovely woods. If you are in the area make sure you go to the Bouncy Castle place. We went from Cork and we were at the campsite by 10am. Any other questions just ask


----------



## the12thman (22 Jan 2013)

_Le Ranolien_ campsite at Perros-Guirec  is  very nice,the site here won't let me post a link but you can find it easy enough.

The surrounding area is well worth a visit as well.


----------

